# London Bars



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Being a Northener and thus unpretentious and un-affected, I love a nice old pub where you can get a decent pint for a decent price.

So it was with some dismay that I entered a local hostelry and had to pay Â£14.30 for four pints.

FCUKing wankers.

I should have known, it was full of media types with interestingly styled hair.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ever checked out the cost of Central London retail property and business rates? It's a tad more than they pay Oop North. :wink:

Still, you should have been given a discount for having to drink with pony-tailed media turds. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's not just London Kell - I went to a country pub just outside Aylesbury for a quick drink with my wife the other night - 1 pint of (one of the cheaper) lagers, a glass of red wine and a bag of dry-roasted - Gave the landlord a tenner......Â£2.10 in change 

I could have bought a bottle of red and a 4 pack for less in Tesco :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Ever checked out the cost of Central London retail property and business rates? It's a tad more than they pay Oop North. :wink:
> 
> Still, you should have been given a discount for having to drink with pony-tailed media turds. [smiley=cheers.gif]


No but I don't need to to ascertain that if two hostelries are on the same street and within the same postcode and serve the same lagers, then one charging a pound a pint premium over the other is nothing short of robbery.

Still, like you always say, vote with your feet...


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Kell said:


> Still, like you always say, vote with your feet...


are you going to kick the sh*t out of the landord?????


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Still, like you always say, vote with your feet...
> ...


PMSL 

I guess the other factor is that many folk drinking in expensive gaffs are on expenses, so don't really care.

ps I was going to say that the Straight Bars tend to be cheaper, but changed my mind.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oi - it's Oxford Circus not Soho.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyway, it's 5pm Friday. Time for the Â£1.95 a pint Bath Ales Spa at my local. Exceptional value and I get a chance to further hone my Pub Bore skills.

Toodle pip.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

There are plenty of decent pubs that don't take the piss with prices, AND serve a decent pint of bitter - you just have to ask those in the know.....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You think that's expensive Kell, you should try a new hotel/restauraunt that's just opened up at the top of my street.

I went there with the g/f and although the cocktails were extremely tasty, it cost over Â£20 inc service (!!!) for 2 drinks!! Â£9.50 each they were, and then they added 12.5% service on top.

What service i thought - we were sitting at the bar!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

raven said:


> There are plenty of decent pubs that don't take the piss with prices, AND serve a decent pint of bitter - you just have to ask those in the know.....


I know there are, but whne you're invited to someone's do, you can't exactly say I'll be celebrating with you, only in a pub I know down the road. :roll:



> Anyway, it's 5pm Friday. Time for the Â£1.95 a pint Bath Ales Spa at my local. Exceptional value and I get a chance to further hone my Pub Bore skills.


Toodle pip.Surely your skills can't get any better


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Kell said:


> Being a Northener and thus unpretentious and un-affected, I love a nice old pub where you can get a decent pint for a decent price.
> 
> So it was with some dismay that I entered a local hostelry and had to pay Â£14.30 for four pints.
> 
> ...


One consolation is you didn't have to queue up for 45 mins just to enter a bar like I did last Fri night! Walked in, and the place was half empty, bought 4 drinks and just had enough change (from Â£20) to tip some tramp for a cup of tea! :? And to top it off, the place was sh1te!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

whats wrong with interestingly styled hair.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Well Kell if you're near Oxford Circus amble to the Fitzroy Tavern on Charlotte Street. Â£1.90 a pint and plenty of big tables outside to watch the advertising agency hotties walk past (to their Â£5 a pint bars :wink: ).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I work in the City of London and I travel to Stockholm a lot for work. The prices where I am in London are simply rediculous....until you get to Stockholm! 

Given that the Swedes pay silly tax rates the real cost of their beer is even worse than it appears to us.

Such a rip-off :x


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The prices where I am in London are simply rediculous....until you get to Stockholm!


...or Olso. Was there 2 weeks ago (on expenses, thank goodness) and I was paying about Â£6-7 a pint, Â£60 for an average bottle of wine (only a bit better than house!), and food prices that were just as outragous! (but nice food though :wink: , lovely fish restuarant by the marina).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The prices where I am in London are simply rediculous....until you get to Stockholm!
> ...


Marina? So they have shit cars too? Poor them


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Console yourself...London has just been overtaken by Milan & Moscow, as far as the cost of living is concerned...

Just FYI...in any pub in Central Milan...4 pints come for no less than 28-30 Euros...19-20 Pounds...


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Can go one better than that.......over 14 quid a pint in the last hotel I stayed at in Tokyo 

Expenses thank goodness........back there in two weeks but not stopping long....company accountant would drop dead


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:? dont stay down there too long mate , you will start getting unclean urges, like shandy and other unatural drinks


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Salsa bars are good fun and very very lively in London


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> whats wrong with interestingly styled hair.


Indeed!










From the band 'Split Enz'


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Salsa bars are good fun and very very lively in London


Do you know any?

And I doubt that Kell the Northern will be able to move his hips to the Salsa tunes. 

Kell...you pay high prices because your salary is hight too. If you were living in the north your beer would cost less, but also your salary would be less too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:



> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Salsa bars are good fun and very very lively in London
> ...


Yes Nick, I know a few but can't remember the names of the few I know. But they are very lively and brilliant fun. But promise me if I ever take you, you won't do your salsa jiggy on me!  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Never go on a stag weekend to Reykjavik.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


Jeremy Clarkson was writing an article about this place last year. The prices can be high...but he was saying that all the girls were looking like supermodels. Is this correct?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Vlastan - probably. It's like that in Oslo (was the two times I have been anyway). Stunners everywhere.

Damian


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Vlastan - probably. It's like that in Oslo (was the two times I have been anyway). Stunners everywhere.
> 
> Damian


And all the blokes have mullets. Tragic.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

raven said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > Vlastan - probably. It's like that in Oslo (was the two times I have been anyway). Stunners everywhere.
> ...


not strictly true, but they do get very pissed so if by the end of the evening you can still stand up, talk and not dribble on the girls, you stand a good chance of making friends :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

muTTley said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > snaxo said:
> ...


Oh well - two out of three's not bad.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The prices where I am in London are simply rediculous....until you get to Stockholm!
> ...


I'm working in Helsinki this month and spending my weekends in Oslo and Stockholm - it's going to be an expensive month 

Justin


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> (but nice food though :wink: , lovely fish restuarant by the marina).


was that Lofoten in Aker Brygge?

Justin


----------

